# Kitty Hawk Kill Devil Hills Fishing Report



## obxrules (Sep 26, 2009)

Have been fishing in the Kitty Hawk and Kill Devil Hills area from the surf. Trout, Trout and more Trout but all of them are in the 11'' to 12'' range still fun to catch. Have been a few keepers every morning and afternoon any where from 2 to 4 lbs. If you are in the area just find a deep hole your favorite soft plastic or mirrolure and you should catch fish.


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the report. Saw a guy last Thursday morning with a 5 and 3 pounder walking down the beach in that area while I was down. He was using a mirrolure and saw him catch several more throwbacks. Have fun and wish I was still there!
John


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Sheeeshhh its been hot between mp6 and mp13 past few days


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

are mirrolures working ok or is grubs the better choice? The trout here in VA are extremely small overall this year.:fishing:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

beachcaster said:


> are mirrolures working ok or is grubs the better choice? The trout here in VA are extremely small overall this year.:fishing:


 From the trout I've caught in the past,would say you'll get more on the grubs,and bigger on the mirrolures... jmo


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 10, 2009)

I have a question about the Mirror lures.
I've never used them.
How would you fish these lures?
What size lure would you recommend?
Steady or jerky retrieve parrallel to the beach?

Thanks


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

My best results have come from a slow roll across the bottom.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

I will be down friday thru sunday at the 3.5 mile post. Im thinking of across from the Black Pelican restraunt, by the avalon pier, or near the kitty hawk pier. Any opinions on these locations or suggestions would be appreciated.
Has anyone fished at night for trout? Just trying to figure out if it would be worth the try.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

If you can find a pier/dock where lights shine directly on the water fish that spot with a lure that imitates a baitfish, the light shining on the water attracts baitfish which attracts trout. They bite well at night, maybe even better than the day, you just have to find the right spot.


----------



## obxrules (Sep 26, 2009)

The night bite can be a good one. Use mirro-lures purple demon or black
night stalker seem to be the most popular. Although the bite can be slow at times when you do get one they are usually larger fish. Hope this helps.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks Obxrules, Ive got all my night lures ready to go as well as different color grubs. Green is the popular color so far here.:fishing:


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Wilber said:


> My best results have come from a slow roll across the bottom.


Ditto on that ... a small jighead with soft plastic slowly dragged is good, at least for the little guys.


----------



## obxrules (Sep 26, 2009)

I personally like fishing with a single lead head. Although double rigs work also. Just remember when there is little to no current go with the lightest jig head you can fish with. My go to is 1/4 ounce and I like red or orange. I like most people have a few color grubs (soft plastics) that are my go to colors. I have caught plenty of 2 to 4 lb fish using this method. My advice would be in doubt fish slow and pay special attention to the last 8 to 10 feet from the shore. Many people cast out far jig real slow and then crank real fast the last 10 feet to cast again. I cast out about 15 to 20 feet find where the trout are (usually close to shore) and then concentrate on that area. If there is a current running close to shore cast out and then let the jig run in the current keeping the line tight and following the jig with the tip of the rod. Every so often give the rod tip a slight twitch and wait for the hit. Hope this helps and good luck hopefully the big trout will show up soon.


----------

